# Higher amp rated controller vs. Same to same



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Your controller should have a battery 'current limit' setting built-in. 

And yes, since current = heat, and heat is the enemy of most electrical devices, I would personally run it at the lowest setting you are comfortable driving at. A lower current draw will increase the number of AH you can safely pull out of the battery pack (your range) as well.


----------

